# Rezept für Rotaugen



## forelini (10. Mai 2009)

wer kennt weitere rezepte ich kenne nur dieses 

1. *3-4 scheiben toastbrot  rinde abschneiden und in eine schüssel wasser geben.*

*2.* *dann mittig in ein dünnes tuch legen.*

*3. wasser aus drüken und den (teig) in eine schüssel geben *

*4. dann ca.125g sämmel brösel dazu oder panade *

*5. ich halte nichts von künstlichen lockstoffen :r aber mann kann z.b. sojasoße dazu geben !!! nur ein tipp !!!*

*6. dann ein wenig fett dazu geben am besten butter ohne salz oder halb fett ect. also ganz normale butter ich sage keine marke wegen schleich werbung xD kleiner joke *

*7.dann alles zu einem teig verrühren !!! ACHTUNG !!! mit der hand denn wenn mann das mit nem mixer macht funktionirt das entweder nicht oder der teig wird nicht gut also immer schön mit der hand kneten .*

*8. Mann kann dann auch noch wer will lebens mittel farbe ein mischen die fängigste farbe mit der ich immer fange zu mindest kleine wenn mal nichts beist ist ROT wiso weis ich auch net aber naja .*



*so feue mich über kritik lob oder kommentare vlt. habt ihr auch noch weitere teige . könnt den teig ja mal ausprobieren und nen bericht schreiben wer lust hatt.*

*glg stefan #h*​


----------



## Lurchi (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

Habe zwar lange nicht mit Teig gefischt, allerdings kann ich dir nen Superteig empfehlen den man immer dabei haben kann, der im nu gemacht ist und auch noch fängt ! 
ZWIEBACK -> kann man immer trocken mitführen -> einfach im Wasser einweichen und dann solange in der Hand kneten bis die gewünschte Konsistenz erreicht ist ! Der geringe Fettgehalt im Zwiebackteig ist ausreichend um ein zu frühes Aufweichen zu verhindern ! Zugabe von Lockstoffen etc. ist optional, geht auch prima ohne ! Einfacher gehts kaum #h
Einfach mal ausprobieren !


----------



## forelini (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

ok danke für den tipp werde ich mal nächstes mal aus probieren schreibe dann hier nen fang bericht rein xD glg stefan (der fisch mit augen schmerzen = Rotauge )


----------



## Bienzli (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

Ist das Teig zum anfüttern oder für an den Haken???


----------



## MeyerChri (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*



Mit teig füttert man nicht an.^^


----------



## forelini (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

hmm... eig ist das ein teig für rot augen und nen 14er hacken xDDD aber naja mann kann mit viel geld auch anfüttern 


glg stefan


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

mach die dinger mal wie brathering.

antonio


----------



## forelini (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*



antonio schrieb:


> mach die dinger mal wie brathering.
> 
> antonio


 


was dass denn fürn deutsch ???? was meinst du damit 

glg stefan


----------



## Magnumwerfer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

Er meint, Du sollst die Rotaugen wie Bratheringe zubereiten!

Es wird halt nach einem Rezept für Rotaugen gesucht ;-))


----------



## forelini (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

ohh hihi xD mein fehler okee oder einlegen ?? wie wäre es damit ??? in kräuter sud 

hat das schon ma wer gemach ???


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*



forelini schrieb:


> was dass denn fürn deutsch ???? was meinst du damit
> 
> glg stefan



erst braten und dann einlegen. wie brathering eben gemacht wird.

antonio


----------



## forelini (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

ja sry ich dachte i wie so hää wie hering xD aber ich weis es ja jetzt ^^ thx for the tipp


----------



## Magnumwerfer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

Mein Freund,

schau hier mal: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm#rotauge


----------



## forelini (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

ja ich will die ja net füttern also anfüttern sondern nen teig für nen hacken


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

für ne Hacke brauchste aber viel Teig...falls du für den Haken meintest, dann könnte das bisschen Teig auch ausreichen


----------



## Magnumwerfer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

mutt tu mal ein bisken suchen:

schau hier: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/hakenteige.htm


----------



## Tschoga (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Rotaugen*

Ein paar Hakenteige für "hoffentlich" erfolgreiches Angeln.

*Aal-Teig:*
Fischrogen, Fischstücke oder Würmer mit etwas Wasser im Mixer zerkleinern. Dann so lange Paniermehl untermischen, bis ein guter Teig entsteht.

*Boilie-Teig:*
Boilie-Mix (z.B. dem Rod Hutchinson 50/50 Promix) mit trockenen Zutaten mischen (z.B. Currypulver, Käsepulver, zermahlene Krabben oder Muscheln usw.). Pro kg Mix 3-5 Eier gut verrühren und Flüssigaromen, Öle, flüssige Süßstoffe usw. zu den Eiern geben, dann erst den trockenen Boilie-Mix einrühren. Wenn der Teig für den Haken noch zu weich ist, lassen Sie ihn fünf Minuten ruhen. Auch durch Gefrieren härtet der Teig aus.

*Brassenteig:*
Brassen-Lockfutter mit etwas Honig, Milch und Vanillezucker vermengen. So viel Mehl zugeben, dass ein zäher Teig entsteht.

*Brot-Teig:*
Mindestens zwei Tage altes, geschnittenes und entkrustetes Weißbrot nur leicht befeuchten. So viel Wasser wie möglich aus dem Brot drücken und den Teig in einem sauberen weißen Tuch kneten. Eventuell Puderzucker, Honig, Lockpulver, Futtermehle und vielleicht ein Stückchen Butter in den Teig kneten. Zum Färben nimmt man Spinat, das macht den Teig unauffälliger. Dieser Teig kann mehrmals eingefroren und wieder aufgetaut werden. Als Teiggrundlage kann man auch Zwieback oder getoastetes Weißbrot verwenden. Die besten Lockpulver für Rotaugen sind Anispulver, gemahlener Hanf oder Fenchel und Cumin, Brassen bevorzugen Vanille und Caramel. Man kann auch gekochte Kartoffel untermischen (v.a. für Karpfen). Generell gilt aber: zu viel Lockpulver oder Aroma verscheucht die Fische.

*Döbel-/ Barben-Teig:*
- Maismehl, Grieß und feine Haferflocken mischen, mit Wasser oder Eiern zu einem festen Teig kneten. Dann noch Leberwurst, Schmierkäse oder Lockstoff einmischen.
- Zwei Rotwürmer und ein Kügelchen Anisteig oder Rotwürmer und ein Kügelchen Schmelzkäse sind fängige Döbelköder.
- Dünne Streifchen von weichem, ungeräuchertem Speck sind gute Döbelköder.

*Fischteig:*
aus 200 g Fischmehl, 200 g Sardinenmehl oder Forelli gemahlen, 100 g Sojamehl vollfett, 200 g Hartweizengrieß, 15 g Salz, 6 Eier, 20 ml Sonnenblumenöl, 5 ml Aroma. Die flüssigen und pulverförmigen Zutaten werden zuerst getrennt zusammengemischt und dann verrührt. In Folie verpackt lässt sich der Teig drei Tage im Kühlschrank aufbewahren.

*Fleisch-Teig:*
- Teig aus Wurstfleisch, klein gehacktem Dosenfleisch, Leberwurst oder weichem Katzenfutter kneten. Mit Paniermehl, Biskuitmehl oder Sojamehl binden, eventuell noch etwas Ei zugeben. Als Zusatz für Karpfen hat sich pürierte Zwiebel bewährt.
- Zum Fang von Döbeln kann man auch einen Teig aus Paniermehl und Hähnchenleber oder Knochenmark verwenden oder Fleischwurst, Cocktailwurst-Stücke oder Frühstücksfleisch auf den Haken ziehen. Damit das Frühstücksfleisch nicht so leicht zerfällt brät man es kurz von allen Seiten an.
- Leberstückchen und Steakfleisch sind gute Köder für große Rotaugen im Winter sowie ganzjährig für Aale, Waller und Döbel. Sie müssen aber öfter gewechselt werden, weil sie schnell verwässern.
- Frischer, nicht geräucherter Speck ist ein guter Köder für Barben.

*Forellenteig:*
Forelli in wenig Wasser 2 bis 3 Stunden einweichen und zerstampfen. Etwas Speiseöl, wenig Semmelmehl und ein Ei dazugeben. Mit Speisestärke verdicken. Alles durchkneten.

*Hanf-Teig:* (_verhindert unerwünschte Aalfänge_)
- Wie Käseteig herstellen, aber statt Käse zermahlenen, ausgesiebten und gut abgetropften Hanf untermischen (max. 20%). Eiweiß und eventuell noch Hanfaroma zugeben.
- 1 Teil gemahlenen Hanf mit 1 Teil Haferflocken und 1 Teil Wasser so lange kochen, bis ein zäher Teig entsteht.

*Haribo-"Teig":*
Gummibärchen am Haar sollen ein guter Karpfenköder sein. Mit 1 cm langen Stücken von einer Lakritzschnecke soll man im Frühjahr und Herbst gut Rotaugen fangen können.

*Hunde-/ Katzenfutter-Teig:*
-Tierfutter oder Fisch in Dosen sind schon von Natur aus klebrig und brauchen nur noch ein geeignetes Bindemittel. Mit Paniermehl und Stärke oder Weizengluten binden. (Achtung: Zu viel Gluten macht den Teig gummiartig, um dem entgegen zu wirken, gibt man ein wenig leichtes Milchprotein zu, einfaches Babymilch-Pulver reicht völlig aus.)
- Einen tollen Teig ergibt die Mischung von Kit-E-Kat und feinem Paniermehl.
- Eine weitere Mischung: 300 Gramm gemahlenes Frolic, 300 Gramm gemahlene Brekkies, 5 Milliliter Lockstoff (z.B. Tuti Fruti oder Erdbeere) und 10 große Eier gut vermischen.
- 300 gr. Frolic in einen Becher geben und gerade mit Wasser bedecken. 1 Tag ziehen lassen. 200 gr. feiner Gries, 100 gr. grobes Paniermehl und 1 EL Zuckerrübensirup zugeben. So viel Wasser zugeben, bis ein zäher Teig entsteht. (Vor allem für Karpfen und Forellen.)

*Karpfenteig:*
-Wie bei Forellenteig verfahren, aber statt Forelli nimmt man Koi- oder Karpfenpellets oder trockenes Hunde- oder Katzenfutter.
- 2 EL feine Haferflocken, 1 EL zerriebene Rosinen, 1 EL Milchpulver und 1/2 P. Vanillezucker verkneten. So viel Mehl dazu geben, bis ein zäher Teig entsteht.
- 350 gr. gemahlene Forelli, 100 gr. Algenmehl, 150 gr. Grieß, 200 gr. Fischmehl 150 gr. Sojamehl und 50 gr. Blutmehl mit 2-3 Eiern und so viel Wasser vermengen, bis ein klebriger Teig entsteht.
- Karpfenköder (z.B. gequollene Weizenkörner) mit Zwiebelsaft beträufeln und 2 Tage lang im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen.
- Je zur Hälfte Paniermehl und Grieß mischen, einige zerdrückte Maiskörner untermischen und so lange Saft aus der Maisdose zugeben, bis ein fester Teig entsteht.

*Harter Karpfenteig: *
100 g Mehl, 300 g Grieß, 50 g Zucker, 50 g Kaba und 100 ml Milch gut vermischen, kleine Bällchen um den Angelhaken formen, auf Papier legen und auf der Heizung trocknen lassen.
"Trutta's Karpfentod"
500 ml Milch, 4 Päckchen Vanillin-Zucker, 300 g Polenta, 3 - 4 TL Honig, 3 - 4 TL Zimt, 30 - 50 g Butter.
Die Milch in einen großen Topf geben, langsam erhitzen und den Zucker einrühren. Wichtig ist, dass ihr beim Erhitzen die Milch ständig rührt. So wird sie schön schaumig und der Teig anschließend fluffiger. Wenn die Milch im Topf merklich zu steigen beginnt, den Topf vom Herd nehmen und die Polenta unterrühren. Die Konsistenz stimmt, wenn sich die Polenta nicht mehr aus dem Schneebesen löst. Falls der Teig noch nicht steif genug ist, noch etwas Polenta oder Mehl hinzugeben.
Jetzt zuerst den Honig und dann den Zimt unterziehen (am Besten mit einem Plastik-Rührlöffel, denn mit dem Schneebesen kommt man jetzt nicht mehr durch).
In die sehr heiße, aber nicht mehr kochende sehr süße Polenta 2 Pakete Frischhefe rühren. Karpfen sind ganz versessen auf den Hefegeruch. Die Polenta muss unbedingt noch sehr heiß sein, sonst lebt die Hefe noch und fängt an zu arbeiten. Das soll sie natürlich nicht. Den Teig 15 Minuten abkühlen lassen.
Die Butter in etwa 4 - 5 gleich große Würfel schneiden und in den noch warmen Teig drücken. Sie zerläuft jetzt etwas.
Wenn der Teig vollständig ausgekühlt ist, noch ein paar mal von Hand gut durchkneten. Nach Gebrauch den Rest einfrieren, da die Milch sonst sauer wird.
(_Rezept mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Truttafriend und Magic Moses_) 

*Käse-Teig:*
- Eine 300 Gramm-Packung aufgetauten Pizza-Teig oder Pizza-Fertigteig aus der Dose ausrollen und satt mit Mature Cheddar-Aroma (Jenzi) bestreichen. 180 Gramm geriebenen Cheddar-Käse und 120 Gramm fein zerkrümelten Blauschimmel-Käse (oder 100 Gramm Parmesan oder anderen, stark riechenden Käse) dazu geben. Den Pizzateig über dem Käse zusammenlegen und das Ganze ausrollen. Immer wieder ausrollen, bis die Zutaten gut vermischt sind, dann per Hand weiterkneten. Zwei Milliliter Mature Cheese-Flavour in eine Gefriertüte geben, den Teig hinein füllen, die Tüte verschließen und in die Gefriertruhe legen. Nach dem Auftauen hat der Käseteig genau die richtige Konsistenz, er bleibt auch in kältestem Wasser weich und formbar. Käseteig ist ein Geheimtipp zum Fang frisch eingesetzter Regenbogenforellen.
- Fetthaltigen Frischkäse oder Schmierkäse in eine Schüssel geben und mit etwas Milch vermischen, dann mit Semmelbröseln zu einem Teig kneten, dieser muss fest sein und sich gut zu Kugeln formen lassen. Diesen Teig kann man mit Farbstoffen oder Flavours verbessern.
- Watte mit Weich- oder Schmierkäse bestreichen und um den Haken wickeln.
- Zum Fang von Barben kann man auch Hartkäse direkt auf den Haken ziehen. Die Hakenspitze muss frei sein. Der Käse wird weicher, wenn man ihn über Nacht in Milch einlegt. Wenn man die Milch erwärmt, kann man noch etwas Honig darunter mischen.

*Knete-Teig:*
Auch selbstgemachte Knete kann als Grundlage für einen gut haftenden Teig dienen.
Grundrezept: 3 EL Speiseöl in 1/2 l Wasser geben und kochen. 50 gr. Alaun (Apotheke) in wenig warmem Wasser auflösen und ins Öl-Wasser geben. 200 gr. Salz und 400 g Mehl, dazugeben und gut verkneten. In diese Grundmasse kann man nun alle möglichen Aromen und Köder einarbeiten. So erhält man z.B. durch Zugabe von gemahlenem Forelli oder Sardellenpaste (aus der Tube) einen Forellenteig.

*Knoblauchteig:*
- Aus 2 angefeuchteten Weißbrotscheiben einen Teig bereiten und mit 5-8 gepressten Knoblauchzehen gut vermischen.
- Zerdrückte Knoblauchzehen mit Paniermehl und ein wenig Fett vermengen.
- entweder 1 Teil Kartoffelknödelteig, 4 Teile Hartweizengrieß und Knoblauchsalz (v.a. für Stillwasser).
oder 3 Teile Hartweizengrieß, 2 Teile Maismehl und Knoblauchsalz
oder Hartweizengrieß und Knoblauchsalz (v.a. für Fließwasser)
mit etwas Wasser zu einem noch leicht feuchten Teig verkneten, in einer geschlossenen Dose einige Stunden ziehen lassen.

*Leber-Teig:*
Mit einem Passierstab stellt man aus einem Paket Hähnchenleber eine breiige Masse in einer Schüssel her. Mit einer elektrischen Kaffeemühle mahlt man die Haferflocken zu einem feinen Mehl. Haferflockenmehl (1/2) und Paniermehl (1/2) gibt man zu der passierten Hähnchenleber bis eine knetbare Teigpaste entsteht. Ist die Teigpaste zu fest, gibt man etwas Öl hinzu.

*Leinsamen-Teig:*
Leinsamen in einer Pfanne anrösten und zusammen mit Weißbrot (70% Leinsamen, 30% Weißbrot) zwei mal durch die kleinste Scheibe des Fleischwolfs drehen. Gut vermischen. Die Teigkügelchen am Haken in Pulver von gerösteten Leinsamen dippen.

*Oberflächen-"Teig":*
Zum Fischen an der Oberfläche spießt man Stückchen von Erdnuss-Flips auf den Haken. Die Montage muss möglichst leicht sein, also Bleie und Wirbel weglassen.

*Pfannkuchenteig:*
Etwas Fett in der Pfanne erhitzen, eine dünne Schicht Pfannkuchenteig (mit einigen Tropfen Anisöl vermischt) eingießen und sofort ein Stück Verbandsgaze in den noch weichen Teig einlegen. Eine dünne Schicht Pfannkuchenteig darüber gießen und den Pfannkuchen von beiden Seiten goldbraun backen. Den ausgekühlten Pfannkuchen mit einer Schere in kleine Stücke schneiden. Durch die Gaze hält dieser Teig fest am Haken.

*Puddingpulver-Teig:*
Grieß, Sojamehl, Puddingpulver, etwas Curry, etwas Salz, Eier und Speiseöl zu einem zähen Teig vermengen.
Schwaben-"Teig":
Wenn beim Friedfischangeln nichts mehr läuft, versuche es mal mit Schwäbischen Spätzle oder Nudeln aus dem Supermarkt. Sie halten sehr gut am Haken, wenn sie nur leicht gekocht sind, und können dann nach Belieben gewürzt werden. Benutze Streifen von 1-3cm Länge. Gute Aromazugaben zum Barbenfang sind Vanille, stark riechender Käse, Speck oder Leberkäse.
Schwimmbrot selbst gemacht:
- 1 Päckchen Trockenhefe, ca.300g Mehl, 2-3 Essl. Zucker und eine Prise Salz trocken in eine Schüssel geben und gut verrühren. Der Teig kann mit vielen Aromen versetzt werden. Jetzt handwarmes Wasser zufügen bis ein geschmeidiger Rührteig entsteht. Nun flockenweise Watte (z.B. Auto-Polierwatte) zugeben, bis der Teig vollkommen mit der Watte gesättigt ist. Das Ganze in eine mit Butter ausgestrichene, feuerfeste Form geben und ca. 1 Stunde gehen lassen. Anschließend im Backofen bei 175°C schön braun backen. Was beim ersten Angeln nicht verbraucht wird, schneidet man in Portionsstücke und lässt diese trocknen, so hat man immer einen Vorrat zu Hause.
- Noch einfacher: Lege ein Brötchen 1-2 Tage in eine verschlossene Plastiktüte, dadurch wird das Brötchen zäher und rutscht nicht so leicht vom Haken.

*Schwimmteig:*
Stecke ein Stückchen Styropor oder Kork auf den Haken und knete Teig darum.

*Sojateig:*
Man nimmt einen der oben beschriebenen Teige und aromatisiert ihn durch Zugabe von etwas Sojasoße. Mit Sojasoße kann man auch das Grundfutter aufpeppen, sogar als Dip für Maiskörner, Getreide und Würmer ist sie geeignet. Lediglich als Dip für Maden ist Sojasoße ungeeignet, eine Steigerung des Fangerfolgs ist hierbei nicht zu verzeichnen.

*Weißfisch-Teig:*
1 Ei schaumig schlagen, zuerst flüssigen Lockstoff, dann 40 g Gries, 30 g Maismehl und 30 g Sojamehl unterziehen und Alles gut durchkneten.

*Winter-Teig:*
-Gieße von einer Dose Ölsardinen das Öl ab, zerdrücke die Sardinen und knete so lange zerdrückten Zwieback unter, bis ein gerade noch leicht haftender Teig entsteht. Der Geruch der Ölsardinen kann teilweise Wunder bewirken.
- 2 EL feine Haferflocken, 1 EL Milchpulver 1 Messerspitze Parmesan und 1 TL Kakao mit so viel Mehl und Ei vermengen, dass ein zäher Teig entsteht.


Petri Heil

ah sind eh von der hp uben  naya


----------

